# Great Pyrenees Pups for sale or barter



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

We have Great Pyrenees pups that were born March 2nd. The pups were born in a barn with goats looking on. They have been with the goats and chickens since birth. We have 1 male and 4 females left. We are asking $100.00 or make us an offer of something to trade. We are located in SE Oklahoma.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

How far are you from Ft. Smith AR? DH needs to be down there later this month or early in June if you could meet him there. We're in central MO.

Thanks.


----------



## catfishbilly (Sep 21, 2014)

Do you still have pups left?


----------

